
Corona prediction from sewage sample [pdf] - mubtaseemz
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.19.20105999v1.full.pdf
======
kolsby
I could easily see this used to reliably decide the rate of opening / closing
businesses and public places on a local scale if automated and implemented on
a large scale. Thanks for sharing!

